# 1997  CV exam bullets



## Bellaboo (Apr 29, 2008)

Just like to verify for Comprehensive exam , under Cardiovascular all 
bullets including exam of carotid arteries, abd aorta,femoral arteries,pedal pulses and extremities for peripheral edema need to be documented
Thanks!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 30, 2008)

Although I do not have personal experience in Cardiology, I found this interesting.


http://www.aafp.org/online/en/home/publications/journals/fpm/collections/fpmmedicare/examdoc.html


----------

